# first posting...



## xbehindthelensx (Jul 14, 2007)

here's some to start:





















tell me what you think.


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jul 14, 2007)

There is something about these I really like.  They are grainy but I like that in these!  Nice set!


----------



## silver163 (Jul 14, 2007)

I like #2, is the fog natural?


----------



## xbehindthelensx (Jul 14, 2007)

oldnavy: thanks ~ and I get a lot of graininess when i edit because i usually like to have a lot of contrast (like +20 in photoshop) in the photos when I edit them.

silver: yes, i had shot at f11 to get the background trees to finally come through the fog.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Jul 15, 2007)

They look like something out of The Ring. But I love them and the graininess is great!


----------



## bluewave930 (Jul 15, 2007)

good works! they give me strong feeling~! did you use filmes?they look like shot by films


----------



## xbehindthelensx (Jul 15, 2007)

yes, i think these were from Kodak BW400CN.  For B+W though I usually shoot with Ilford 400.  I have LOTs of TX400 but I'm too poor to develop them.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 15, 2007)

They're beautiful, esp. 1 & 2.


----------



## xbehindthelensx (Jul 15, 2007)

ty, they have been much bigger hits than i would have thought.  personally the dandelion and foggy marsh are my favorites.


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow, I absolutely love #2, it's my favorite by a fair margin. They are all wonderful though! Great atmosphere in the first three.


----------



## intheQ (Jul 15, 2007)

> They look like something out of The Ring.


lol,  I had a similar thought.
Ethereal tension or something.
In any case, great images.


----------



## xbehindthelensx (Jul 20, 2007)

thanks much all.  I recently showed one of my friends #2 and she got Totally creeped out since she lives right next to the marsh.


----------



## yeldivea (Jul 25, 2007)

I love the first two. The second one looks so scary, dangerous, and deadly and I think the first one is beautiful.


----------

